# Hello All



## Silent Patriot (Apr 28, 2019)

New guy here.
Looking forward to some good discussions.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 28, 2019)

Silent Patriot said:


> New guy here.
> Looking forward to some good discussions.



Hello.

I am looking forward I hope to not being killed by the Chinese Bots


----------



## peach174 (Apr 28, 2019)

Welcome!
Jump right in and enjoy.


----------



## petro (Apr 28, 2019)

Welcome to the jungle....
 
Bring yer muddin boots.
It gets deep in here.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 28, 2019)

welcome


----------



## miketx (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 28, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome!
> ...



Whomever you would like it to be.  
Use your imagination.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 28, 2019)

Silent Patriot said:


> New guy here.
> Looking forward to some good discussions.


Good discussions?  You come to the wrong place...Want mud slung at you, you will get dirty.  Just be prepared for the insanity that comes here daily.  Otherwise welcome.


----------



## mdk (Apr 28, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 28, 2019)

welcome.

your stay will be much easier if you abide by a few simple rules, listed here:

USMB Rules and Guidelines.

(Be careful, shortly a very attractive young lady will offer you a plate of donuts... they're laced with sugar)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 28, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> welcome.
> 
> your stay will be much easier if you abide by a few simple rules, listed here:
> 
> ...



  So old lady passed the torch?


----------



## Silent Patriot (Apr 28, 2019)

WOW!! Chinese Bots, mud slinging. Kinda sounds fun.

Thanks for the welcomes!!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 28, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > welcome.
> ...



the torch?


I've only seen her passing donuts


----------



## I c h i g o (Apr 28, 2019)

Welcome to the USMB! I am just here for the free coffee and donuts


----------



## beautress (Apr 28, 2019)

Silent Patriot said:


> New guy here.
> Looking forward to some good discussions.


Welcome to USMB, Silent Patriot! Hope you enjoy the board. 



. . .
​


----------



## OldLady (Apr 28, 2019)

Silent Patriot said:


> New guy here.
> Looking forward to some good discussions.


Hello, Silent Patriot!  Young, good looking donut lady here..... enjoy!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 28, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Silent Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > New guy here.
> ...



   False Advertising!!!!

And you being a Patriot there's a good chance that glaze is strychnine! Or at the very least DookieLax!!!


----------



## OldLady (Apr 28, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Silent Patriot said:
> ...


You could use some, that's for sure.


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 28, 2019)

Those donuts were meant to be eaten?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 28, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Those donuts were meant to be eaten?



(She keeps handing out the same ones. probably stale and inedible by now)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 28, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Those donuts were meant to be eaten?
> ...



  I hear she wraps em in a wet paper towel and nukes em.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Those donuts were meant to be eaten?


Sure.  Give it a try and let us know what pixels taste like.........


----------



## Silent Patriot (Apr 28, 2019)

All women are beautiful, and the worst a donut can be is “Ok.”


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 28, 2019)

I heard somebody say something about donuts.
Ah, there they are....


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 28, 2019)

Are you a military veteran, Silent Patriot?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 28, 2019)

Silent Patriot said:


> New guy here.
> Looking forward to some good discussions.


USMB veteran here.
Still looking for good discussions.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 29, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Silent Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > New guy here.
> ...



TN. USMB veteran. And the medals to prove it.

Looking at your new avatar. 

I've heard of that man. Is he significant to you? Historically speaking?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 29, 2019)

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Silent Patriot said:
> ...


He is the one who shot lincoln


----------



## OldLady (Apr 29, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Those donuts were meant to be eaten?
> ...


Do you know hard it is to find a pic of donuts that aren't all pink frosted and covered in sprinkles?  I do my best to pass out manly donuts to the men, thank you very much. They are always fresh and made today.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 29, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Ah. So that's it.

Did he go to jail for that?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 29, 2019)

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


He was killed as soon as the union soldiers found him.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 29, 2019)

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


No, six feet under.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 29, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Poor guy. He deserved better than that.
Fuck our 19th century justice system.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 29, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


In other words, he ran away, like the cowardly bastard he was.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 29, 2019)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


He didnt want to die. 
Dont trash an american hero.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 29, 2019)

John wilkes booth was one of the most famous actors during his time.
It would be like robert deniro assassinating trump


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 29, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Well, that was before women could vote..


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 29, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Gah,  dont get me started on that shit too.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 29, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


He WAS trash.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 29, 2019)

OldLady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


donuts - Bing images


----------



## beautress (Apr 29, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


​


TNHarley said:


> John wilkes booth was one of the most famous actors during his time.
> It would be like robert deniro assassinating trump


I usually like your povs, but I don't understand this one.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Lincoln was a tyrant that jailed journalists, civilians and politicians, for having a different point of view.
He shit on the constitution, ignored the supreme court blah blah i could go on and on.
Booth is an american hero.


----------



## beautress (Apr 29, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


 Well, Southern secession started before his inauguration as President in March of 1861, as you well know.
I reviewed the Dred Scott case this morning, and in 1857, the Missouri Compromise was declared illegal, Dred Scott, slave, was declared a piece of property, and lost his case against his owner in spite of the fact he was above the parallel that the Missouri Compromise declared was where all men were free men and no man could be considered a slave. However, that really pissed off the barracudas in states that had already prohibited slaves within the borders of their sovereign states. Dred Scott's quick sale and new ownership that relegated immediate freedon to him provided him opportunities for self-sufficiency as follows:
Dred Scott found work as a porter at Barnum's St. Louis Hotel, at Second and Walnut Streets in downtown St. Louis, and
become something of a local celebrity. Unfortunately, he died of tuberculosis in 1858, a year after he was freed.​
After this incident in our nation's history, the outcry on human rights became the burning flag of the north, while the right to sell cotton for a better price to foreign countries became the burning flag of the south. And the Senate ruled against the south's request for the right to sell to the open world market to whoever gave them the best price. Abraham Lincoln's election win resulted in the succession of most of the slave-owning states who a month later took Fort Sumpter in a decisive battle of their newly-founded confederacy.

The South's subsequent loss of a 4-years long military battle is just history, TN. Even when we Americans don't like the way things go, we accept the will of the majority of the American people. If we don't, we put ourselves in the position of General Lee getting his sword handed back to him even though the Yanks screwed the Southerners on cotton prices by trying to force them to sell cheap to northern mills while the French paid better prices they preferred as economic windfalls. The south lost most of its plantation owners' fighting men, as the North took up its anti-slavery position as a win for humanity. Wrongs were committed on both sides, but poor blacks were emancipated from not having a shot at the American dream due to unequal laws. Their emancipation was marred, however, by their co-dependency on owners to provide for them, so getting out there in the real world placed them in a miserable existence of poverty, lack of sympathy, especially when their 40 acres and a mule were lost to being sold in return for whiskey and food by people who had no idea of fiscal survival.  The majority of blacks in the US have white ancestors in their DNA because their women were used as comfort thrills by owners regularly for 200 years, without the benefits of marriage. You can bet they would stay mad while southerners wouldn't even look their way because their ruling class of men were wiped out by the war, and the ones who were left weren't given 40 acres and a mule. lol

Nothing about that warsome era is much better than forgettable. As evil as the financial part of the cause of the Civil War was, the DNA is the proof of that sorry pudding that the Northern fighters had the winning ticket in their pockets. Lincoln's death provided only that the wartime hero, Grant, was put in charge of reconstruction of the South he didn't particularly have sympathy for. By the time the next generation came around, the south suffered poverty, and the blame was placed on the North's indifference to people it disinherited, as it declared those who took up armaments against the Union could not vote for the rest of their lives. The kids didn't appreciate that when they grew up and could vote, grow cotton on the backs of former slaves, who could barely get by. Hate was thick in the south, and the north had them by the cajones, while belittling their ethics of intermarriage with cousins, etc., since there was an otherwise absence of men in the south. In the crossfire were the black people made landless and homeless, the victims of hatred between northerners, southerners, and ambitious carpetbaggers. The northerners also had losses for which they were still displeased with, but at least, they got cotton for their mills and factories, with or without southern approval first. There wasn't a whole lot of cooperative spirits for 100 years, and even today, things have come full circle. The majority of faith is now in the south, and indulgence has created atheism and its avarices in the north, but not limited to the north. Oddly, the drug community has prospered everywhere, and half the people who take a partner do not marry and those who do marry are becoming a majority divorced, statistically. The rift left scars instead of healing, and often, it's carried into anything-goes party members on one side and remember our pilgrims' goodness on the other. The result is a failure to communicate in a civil way which is why we have to have ignore as an option to dealing with ninnyhammers on either side. Of course, the dichotomy is so increased in difference, everyone IS a ninnyhammer, according to the loyal opposition. Whatcha gonna do? 

As for me, all I can do is pray and believe that God will deliver us from our enemies and those who'd take every advantage of taxpayers, and ask for healing of the rifts of the past that seem to never go away by themselves.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 29, 2019)

*This is NOT the History forum.*


*Get back to the topic of welcoming the new member.*


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2019)

Howdy, New Guy!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Howdy, New Guy!



Mr. Hoss has the....the....the....the_ Pink Thing_ been posted already or not?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

Silent Patriot said:


> New guy here.
> Looking forward to some good discussions.



Mr. Hoss to post the....the....the....the _Pink Thing_ to you 

I now post the....the....the....the _Blue Thing _


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

miketx said:


> Hi.



Hi also miketx


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


He's not new...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



I know he is not new.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

miketx said:


> Hi.








^^^^ This is Richard D. James aka Aphex Twin for those who do not no no he is NOT Trans he is a musician he does IDM and Experimental Electronica, his album "Drukgs" is FUCKING excellent and also "Come To Daddy" which I think I should post in my Music Thread.

The above picture is a Still Picture from his video for "Windowlicker" In general I'm not a fan of his Ambient things I prefer his Hardcore things that make it feel like your brain is melting.

Windowlicker - Wikipedia

Aphex Twin "Windowlicker" The Director's Cut, the thing itself begin at 4 minutes and 20 seconds, from begin to 4 minutes and 20 seconds is a lot of Gangsta things with about 200 motherfucker's and bitches being commented.


----------



## rightwinger (May 1, 2019)

Silent Patriot said:


> New guy here.
> Looking forward to some good discussions.


You a football player?


----------



## Ruotsa (May 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Silent Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > New guy here.
> ...


he is an ordinary person.
and you have to remove your "shit pot" from your head and return the standard cowboy hat that you lost a year ago.


----------



## Hossfly (May 1, 2019)

Ruotsa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Silent Patriot said:
> ...



Welcome back.


----------



## rightwinger (May 1, 2019)

Ruotsa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Silent Patriot said:
> ...


You know him?
How do you know he is not with the Patriots?


----------



## Ruotsa (May 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ruotsa said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Me know you


----------



## Ruotsa (May 1, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Ruotsa said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


American, you do not know how to wash your socks?


----------



## Hossfly (May 1, 2019)

Ruotsa said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ruotsa said:
> ...


Nein, Kamerad.


----------



## Ruotsa (May 1, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Ruotsa said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Comrad


----------



## Hossfly (May 1, 2019)

That was quick.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Ruotsa said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Silent Patriot (May 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Silent Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > New guy here.
> ...



Nope just an old oil refinery specialist.


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2019)

Silent Patriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Silent Patriot said:
> ...


Good to see you here

We need more Patriots like you and me


----------



## miketx (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Mike Dwight (May 4, 2019)

These are all fun people. Nice to meet you, Silent Patriot. As a Patriot, what is your favorite brand name?


----------



## I c h i g o (May 5, 2019)

Welcome to the Asylum! 
(just kidding!)

What are you planning to discuss today?


----------



## Silent Patriot (May 6, 2019)

Mike Dwight said:


> These are all fun people. Nice to meet you, Silent Patriot. As a Patriot, what is your favorite brand name?



Spikes Tactical


----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2019)

and Welcome to the forum


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 19, 2019)

Silent Patriot said:


> New guy here.
> Looking forward to some good discussions.


Welcome! Put on your hardhat!


----------

